# Whats the best way to stop chewing?



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

I don't have any novel ideas (other than what you are already doing- redirecting) other than to keep those things out of her reach and to make sure she has something she LOVES to chew. Bullysticks are a lifesaver for us. Or split antlers. Or frozen kongs filled with stuff. I just keep access limited using gates, or making sure things are picked up and out of her reach until she is older....much older. LOL! My girl is now 6 months old, and the chewing situation is much different. She doesn't go after stuff inside like she used to (when I'd lose my sense and let her have access to stuff). Outside -- different story. Every stick has her name on it! Every gum tree ball thingy too! Every piece of food she comes across, every dead animal. Oh-- and every bug, dead or alive is HERS! UGH! Practicing lots and lots of "leave it's" and "give's". It's frustrating, but she is so awesome in other areas that I don't get too upset. 

Good Luck!!




AKJ5294 said:


> Hi,
> I was wondering what is the best way to stop my 15 week puppy to stop chewing on everything??
> Koda chews in everything she can grab. What we do is tell her no chew, then giver her something she can chew on.
> She seems to be testing us, seeing what she can get away with. Ignoring us, barking more, pulling on the leash more and like I said chewing everything. She loves paper, and wood.
> ...


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

You can try bitter apple, but she is just about to start teething (if she hasn't started already) so this is just the beginning (sorry!) Redirecting is the best thing you can do, or put her in her crate with something great to chew on like a frozen kong or marrow bone. That should help soothe her mouth.


----------

